# Adding more eco-complete to existing tank



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Couldn't find a clear answer to this in the existing threads.

I want to add more eco-complete to my 90g tank. One side of the tank is quite lean and only has 0.5-1" depth in places. I want to add another 1-2 bags. Is there anything I should be concerned about?

I was hoping to not have to remove the plants. Definitely going to be messy. . .

Thanks,

-Roy


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

Messy = fun


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I've added drained eco complete to an established tank several times without any real problems. I drained it 'cause the liquid was just too much to hassle with when I was originally storing it, but I don't think it would matter for adding it to the tank. To avoid getting the small bits of EC dusting everything in the tank I used a container to scoop some EC up, lowered it into the water upright, then tilted the container and emptied the EC where I wanted it - SLOWLY. Go too fast and you get a cloud of EC that spreads across the tank (voice of experience speaking here). I used a large cottage cheese container that I'd cleaned and rinsed well, you might want to use something larger since you'll be adding more. A little patience and care will help keep the mess and the amount of dusting off of the plants to a minimum.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Despite what the bag says Eco will raise KH and pH. I would take it easy adding half a bag or less and monitor parameters. In fact thats exactly what I did when I added it to my 90g discus tank.


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone--I will take into consideration. Glad to hear others have done this w/out too much hassle.

I will update after adding--shooting for next weekend. I doubt I will have the restraint to add only a small portion. We'll see. . .


----------



## sai_dee (Mar 20, 2008)

I just pour it on, if the plants aren't short, they'll be fine. They just have eco complete all over them but it isn't a problem since they'll eventually fall off from fish or filter or whatever.


----------

